# Eye drainage now with colored goop



## jlbpooh (Aug 7, 2010)

I have had 2 of my goats since last September. One of them has had one eye that was a little runny on and off since then, no goop, no nothing else. When I got two more in April, one of them developed one eye that was runny too. Well occasionally I would see some white goop in the corner of one or the other's eye, but it was jelly-like and didn't last for more than a day ever. Mind you that it was only one eye each on these two goats.  Last night, of course after I unexpectedly had off all day and after the vet was now closed, all four of them have borderline yellowish colored goop in both eyes. AHHHH!. Of course TSC is the only place I can get stuff now on a Saturday. They are out of Terramycine Opthalmic Ointment, which was no suprise because I have been seeing here that it is hard to get. They did have something called NFZ Puffer. It said it was for eye infections in dogs and cats. I asked someone at TSC (I know, stupid me) if the NFZ Puffer could be used in livestock and of course the answer was I don't know. Well, I didn't get it even though I could have used my 10% off coupon on that too. I got home and did a search, and found the NFZ puffer recommended to be safe to be used in eye infections/pinkeye in goats. My question is, has anyone had any luck with this? Should I get it? There is no telling when I can get to the vet with them with the hours I have been working. I am not sure if I can convince my hubby to load up a goat or two and bring them down there to have them verify that it is an infection and to get something for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## mdoerge (Aug 8, 2010)

I used it because it was the only thing I could get on a Sunday (TSC)- I also gave an injection of LA200.  The eyes cleared up very quickly.  It is very difficult to actually puff the powder into the eye.  I kept missing:/  I was getting ready to leave for our county fair, so I didn't want to wait to see if things would clear up on their own.  Normally, I wouldn't be so quick to treat.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 9, 2010)

Skip the puffer - it does more to irritate than help IMO.  Just buy LA200 or Biomycin and squirt THAT directly in the eye.  You can even use plain old neosporin (NOT the pain relief version!)...in a pinch.

I have a doe with a damaged tear duct whos eye runs constantly.  I have to keep vaseline on the tear line (to prevent tear scalding) but other than that it's no issue.

Do get on treatment quickly so it doesn't become pink eye.


----------



## jlbpooh (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, I have a little update now that I have time. By the time I went back to TSC to get the puffer and then get home later on that night, the yellow goop was completely gone in all of them. Two goats were back to having no symptoms whatsoever, the two that each had a runny eye, still had the runny eye.  I went ahead and used the puffer twice a day since Saturday, so they have gotten 5 doses now each. There seems to be no change whatsoever other than the one that was back to having no symptoms when I got home with the puffer now has watery eyes, not the same stickier discharge that the first two have. The discharge the other two have doesn't seem to be any different (quantity or quality) than before treatment. Since we are back to no color in the eye discharge, should I just let them be and see what happens? They definitely don't like the puffer, they take it like little troopers, but then I have seen them scratching at their eyes afterwards with their feet. I am afraid that with everyplace that goatie feet end up, that I may have more problems with them scratching at their eyes after treatment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have a vet, I bet they have some type of eye ointment. I would check with them. They may not have terramycin but they should have something.


----------



## high5acres (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a goat that had one runny eye as well. Some days it seems to run more than others. I'm going to try neosporin as helmstead recommended.  You also mentioned getting a jump on treatment so it doesn't become pink eye. What is recommended for this? And should I treat all my goats or just that one?


----------

